# morning fresh in topcoat



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Im getting little air holes in my internals when using my mudrunner and angle head. A guy I know swears if you put morning fresh or any sort of dish washing liquid in the top coat that it will eliminate this issue. My question is has anybody tried this and what were the results as it sounds strange to me that something that makes bubbles in water can stop bubbles in top coat.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

never had your problem maybe because I always use liquid soap or milk :whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, it works. I always use something with a strong orange or citrus smell that way my mud smells good


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Does it burn your eyes when u sand


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

scottktmrider said:


> Does it burn your eyes when u sand


No. I use maybe two tablespoons of original dawn per box or pail.


----------



## mikey (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey Brendon, let us know how you go. I'm not sure if they're pulling your leg or not. I've never heard of it but damn it if I don't hate porosity in top coat too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

mikey said:


> Hey Brendon, let us know how you go. I'm not sure if they're pulling your leg or not. I've never heard of it but damn it if I don't hate porosity in top coat too.


This one is no joke. 

http://www.google.com/#q=dawn+dish+soap+in+drywall+mud


----------



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

been around for years....some people swear by it,some dont...I do


dont know about the dude liking his mud smelling like fruit....i think we need to watch that dude:whistling2::jester:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Is there a large amount of dust in angle before you top it?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

your mixing you mud too long and too fast


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I use to use dish soap in my mud because some say it gets rid of bubbles when skimming old walls. The bubbles were not as bad but still there. I think the biggest difference was how it glides off my knives. I now use nopock and it works really well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

drywallmike08 said:


> I use to use dish soap in my mud because some say it gets rid of bubbles when skimming old walls. The bubbles were not as bad but still there. I think the biggest difference was how it glides off my knives. I now use nopock and it works really well.
> 
> View attachment 10549


lol. I refill my Nopoc jugs with dawn..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

brendon said:


> Im getting little air holes in my internals when using my mudrunner and angle head. A guy I know swears if you put morning fresh or any sort of dish washing liquid in the top coat that it will eliminate this issue. My question is has anybody tried this and what were the results as it sounds strange to me that something that makes bubbles in water can stop bubbles in top coat.


Hi Brendon, sounds to me like you are using Boral Light finish :yes:. If you can try CSR Easyflow, it runs through the mud runner really well. I found that you have too have Light finish very wet to go through the mud runner, and this causes the pocks. The soap will help it flow, but I have heard that painters don't like it , something about paint not sticking.


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Gaz you are very close, boral all purpose. My boss has stopped using csr unfortunately, you are on the money with easy flow. I never had any problems using easy flow in the mudrunner but I will have a crack with the morning fresh in the boral and see how I go with that.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

With the Boral A/P try taping with a bigger head and topping with the smaller head. I am using the Boral A/P at the moment (not by choice). Taping with a Tape-Pro zooka, rolling, then glazing off with a 3.5 inch Northstar head. Then finishing with a 2.5 inch Drywall Master head on the mudrunner. Finishing with the smaller head lets you run your mudslightly thicker as yyou are not using as much. This should help with the pocking.


----------



## mikey (Jun 19, 2014)

brendon said:


> My boss has stopped using csr unfortunately


Isn't that always the case with the boss... just when something works well, they make a decision to change based on a few bucks! :whistling2:


----------

